# Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular



## rippi (8. Februar 2018)

Hallo Freunde und Freundesfreunde,

was sind eure liebsten unnötigen und nervigsten Anglizismen in der Anglersprache?

Meiner ist ganz klar der Sweep Bait.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Jussuf gnadenlos im OT... nix hält mehr ;-P

Ich finde caro hunter, moven und Location schlimm, ebenso blanken


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Ich finde die meisten schlimm

Aber ist die moderne zeit...
Ich geh jetzt erstmal eaten und drinken. Später dann sleepen


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Jose schrieb:


> meiner ist "fuck you"
> "fick dich" ist doch nur 1 buchstabe mehr...
> 
> ist jetzt NICHT persönlich gemeint, rippi, besterundbeliebtesteruserimab #6


Ja aber die Abkürzung von fuck you ist FU. Von fick dich aber FD. Da denkt man automatisch daran, wie ein Sachse FT aussprechen würde: Fourier-Dransformation. 
 Wenn ich Sebastian Hänel irgendwann mal sehe, werde ich ihn bitten Fourier-Transformation zu sagen. Falls ihn aber jemand vor mir trifft, fragt ihn bitte ob er das nicht mal in einen seiner Videos sagen könnte.

Außerdem: Kann es sein, dass du mich persönlich meinst?:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

"Tackledealer" passt mit der deutschen drogenhändlerverbindung ausgezeichnet... Angelgerätekauf kann süchtig machen :m

Nebenbei ist es zum schreien süß, wenn Aussiedler mit Akzent "Gynokologenüberschuss" sagen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

ich finde "livebaiten"echt schräg.

Aber bei Lebendköder zucken so manche hektisch zusammen.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Beddtschääir


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Am schlimmsten finde ich.  Moven.      
Die DVD wo das drauf war habe ich direkt entsorgt. Sondermüll natürlich!


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



rippi schrieb:


> ...Außerdem: Kann es sein, dass du mich persönlich meinst?:vik:



nein, eindeutig NEIN


----------



## el.Lucio (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Baitcaster find ich ziemlich schräg. Denn das sind ja eigentlich alle Ruten.


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Tremarella.


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Beddtschääir


Meinst du Bed chair oder Badger?

 Fischt jemand hier Badger Baits? Auf Großhechte und Welse?


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Tremarella ist kein Anglizismus, sondern kommt aus dem italienischen und bedeutet alter schwieriges Salamibrötchen.


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Mir gehts auf die Nüsse dass für alles neue hippe Namen erfunden werden müssen.
Früher hab ich halt n Bleischrot vor meinen Köder geklemmt. Heute muss ich mir ein Splitshot-Rig konstruieren. Sonst hab ich einen kurzen Seitenarm verwendet, geht heute nicht mehr, muss jetzt ein Kickback-Rig sein.....


Man muss aber auch zugeben dass sich die Inselaffen einfach leichter tun mit Wortneuschöpfungen.
Man stelle sich vor ein Teutone hätte die runde gekochte Karpfenköderkugel publik gemacht. Würden wir dann heute einen "Kochi" ans Haar ködern? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## markus_82 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

"Predator Tour" -> Fürchterlich!!
und natürlich Hunter.


----------



## Justsu (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Ich find' Spod, moven und Location u.A. ziemlich furchtbar!
Mal abgeshen vom Hunter/Hunta *aaaargh* 

Dem dealer bzw. tackledealer möchte ich hier mal den wunderschönen Höker oder Angelgerätehöker entgegenstellen... Was für ein herrliches Wort!

P.S.: Sehr schöner Faden vom beleibtesten Benutzer im Brett!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Alles in Verbindung mit Carp...


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



rippi schrieb:


> Tremarella ist kein Anglizismus, sondern kommt aus dem italienischen und bedeutet alter schwieriges Salamibrötchen.



Mir egal wo es herkommt. Ich verstehs nicht und hört sich ausländerisch an. Deshalb machts mir angst. Ich will ein anständiges deutsches Wort dafür.

 Aber nicht zu lang oder komm kopmli komplittzi schwierig.


----------



## Justsu (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Achso und mit "Baitcaster" sind wohl eher Rollen statt Ruten gemeint! Aber Recht hast du natürlich trotzdem!


----------



## Timovdh (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Ja ja die Carp sachen[emoji4]
Finde Deadbait usw. sehr nerfig! Früher ist man noch einen Wurm baden gegangen oder hat einen Köfi Schwimmen gelassen..mhh

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Justsu schrieb:


> P.S.: Sehr schöner Faden vom beleibtesten Benutzer im Brett!


Soll das heißen, du hältst mich für fett?!


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



rippi schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, du hältst mich für fett?!


Möglicherweise ein Freudscher Versprecher^^ unterbewusst gedacht wie man sich halt so einen  Pokemontrainer vorstellt?:m


----------



## Nuesse (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Hotspot nervt mich ziemlich ,ausserdem Digga ,Alta,Bääm, Big Mama ,Big L und Deeper(ausser in Schmuddelfilmen)


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Deeper(ausser in Schmuddelfilmen)


gefällt mir, ebenso wie Swinger,...
Nervig finde ich eher, unhooking mat, weigh sling und die baiting needle..


----------



## Timovdh (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Big L? Was ist das? Neuer Schrot aus dem Ausland?


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Minimax schrieb:


> Mir egal wo es herkommt. Ich verstehs nicht und hört sich ausländerisch an. Deshalb machts mir angst. Ich will ein anständiges deutsches Wort dafür.
> 
> Aber nicht zu lang oder komm kopmli komplittzi schwierig.


Genau! Diese F*cking Anglizisten!
:m


----------



## Amimitl (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Alles in Verbindung mit Carp...


Unterschreib ich. Swinger, Stalking, Zombiebait, Enhancer, Shock Leader, ...

Die Eine Hälfte hört sich an wie aus Hollywood-Filmen geklaut, die andere, als ob ich bald mit Besuch vom LKA rechnen müsste.


----------



## rippi (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Timovdh schrieb:


> Big L? Was ist das? Neuer Schrot aus dem Ausland?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Kennst du etwa nicht Big L? Bei ihm ist alles bigger und er hat die Hand am Trigger.


----------



## geomas (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Moven, Hotspot, „spodden” und ein paar andere heute gebräuchliche Begriffe find ich etwas nervig. 
Das „Auf Teufel komm raus”-Eindeutschen von englischen Begriffen mag ich aber auch nicht. Als Beispiel fällt mir „Wackelpose” ein.


----------



## funkbolek (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

„stalking“


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



geomas schrieb:


> Das „Auf Teufel komm raus”-Eindeutschen von englischen Begriffen mag ich aber auch nicht. Als Beispiel fällt mir „Wackelpose” ein.



Doch doch,"Kochi" fände ich z.B. sehr schön, besser als Boilie. |bigeyes 

 Einige Begriffe kommen halt aus der englischen Sprache und dafür gibt es noch keinen deutschen Begriff. Das man aber auf biegen und brechen englische Begriffe verwendet find ich schlimm.

 Ich verwende immer noch ein Vorfach und kein Rig. Zum Grundangeln kommt halt ein Blei auf die Schnur und kein Lead, wobei in manchen englischsprachigen Länder ja Blei inzischen nicht mehr erlaubt bzw. gerne gesehen wird. Da muss man ja leadfree fischen, nimmt man dann dort ein leadfreelead?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Moringotho (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

sers,

-- Hunta/Hunter-- nervt am meisten (obwohl fast alles nach dem motto "kling cool oder stirb" nervig ist....

schlimmer noch ist aber, daß man sich einiges unbewusst selbst aneignet, merk ich sogar bei mir.
bin ich früher noch auf Zielfisch gegangen sag ich heut selbst specimen-hunter zu mir..... nervt aber lässt sich nicht ändern.

NdT Holger aka Mori

PS: @funbolek "stalking" ist strafbar |supergri


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

@ Moringotho

 Hast ja auch eine rein deutsche Signatur. :m  #g
 Finde ich gut.


----------



## wusel345 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Ich bin noch Angler der alten Garde und kann mit den Anglizismen beim Angeln und auch sonst nichts anfangen. Die gehen mir schlicht am A... vorbei. Wenn ich 13/14-jährige Angelbubis höre, die vom Tuten, Blasen und Angeln herzlich wenig Ahnung haben aber mit eben diesen Wörtern um sich  schmeissen kringeln sich  mir die Zehnägel um.


----------



## Moringotho (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

sers,

die ist aber auch net "zwangsgedeutscht" und verliert in der deutschen übersetzung deutlich an wortwitz...

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## JottU (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

@Wusel, 
geht mir genauso. Obwohl ich vor meiner Zeit im AB davon nicht viel mitbekommen habe. Im realen Leben ist das auch bis heute so.
Ich nehme die auch überwiegend nicht an. #d


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Hallo,

"hot spot" finde ich schlimm, da kann man auch gute Stelle dazu sagen.
Oder ganz gräßlich, hauptsächlich beim Fliegenfischen verwendet: "spotten".
Das ist aber alles erst in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten so richtig aufgekommmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kurbel (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150791
Die, welche wirklich unnötig sind. Etliche sind hier aufgezählt.


----------



## Mitschman (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

"Ich geh heute Barsche zocken."
Gut, ist nicht englisch, aber auch deutsch kann blöd sein.


----------



## angler1996 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

da brauchst nur die Angebote des Wassergottes hier im Board zu lesen

 Freestyle Ruler|supergri
 Voyager Cooler

 da muss man doch Studiert haben an der "Uni am Hang"
 um das zu begreifen


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Ganz schlimm, wenn auch nicht Denglisch, finde ich Zetti für Zander. Da rollen sich mir die Fussnägel hoch. Seargant für Flussbarsch empfinde ich widerrum als schönen Spitznamen


----------



## Gast (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Über was redet ihr hier ? 
Ich verstehe kein Wort

Ich glaube die, die am meisten Anglizismen benutzen sind die, die, am wenigsten am Wasser unterwegs sind.
Das sind die, die sich ständig nur You Tube Videos reinziehen |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Es hat Zeiten gegeben, wo man einen kleinen Effzett Blinker als Zetti bezeichnet hat.... bezeichnen durfte

Das waren Zeiten, da konnte man noch mit nem kleinen Rundgrill zum Aalangeln gehen und hat den Fang gleich vor Ort abgegrillt.


----------



## Trickyfisher (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

"Hast du mal nen Bankstick fuer meinen Biteindicator?"
"Einen was?"
"Bankstick fuer Biteindicator."
"Einen was?"
"Ein Rutengaberl fuer meinen Bissanzeiger."
"Aso, ja klar."#q#q#q


----------



## geomas (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Manche Begriffe aus dem „Angel-Englisch” find ich auch ganz praktisch: „Rod-Pod” zum Beispiel. Ist kurz und knackig und es gibt keine Hürden bei der Aussprache. „Rutenhalterungssystem” oder ähnliche Synonyme lassen meine Zunge verdrallen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Nenn es doch einfach Rut-Pod....- und schon ists teutsch


----------



## Justsu (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



rippi schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, du hältst mich für fett?!



Vielleicht hat sich da ja nur ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen...vielleicht aber auch nicht...:m


----------



## Lorenz (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Baitcaster find ich ziemlich schräg. Denn das sind ja eigentlich alle Ruten.



Grundsätzlich macht die Entscheidung zwischen Ruten Sinn die für Stationärrolle (engl. spinning reel) bzw. Multirolle (engl. conventional reel) ausgelegt sind. Im Idealfall findet sich dann auch ein spinning/S bzw. casting/conventional/C in der Typbezeichnung. "Spinning" (rod) bedeutet also nicht zwangsweise "Spinnfischen" (bzw. Spinnrute).


----------



## PAFischer (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Wenn der Carphunter zu einer neuen location moved und zuvor sein ganzes tackle in sein Carryall baggen muss um dann am neuen spot sein bivvy wieder aufzubauen und seine rigs an seiner station prepared und die Carps feeded um dann seine rigs da rein zu feuern. Natürlich nicht ohne zuvor seine Banksticks mit den Carpsoundern aufzubauen und seinen Barbecuegrill upzufiren und sich tight lines zu wishen.

Leute bei sowas drehen sich mir sämtliche Zehennägel auf


----------



## PAFischer (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Oha, mein mistake. Wie konnte ich. Hab ich mich ja mit m1 Fachdenglisch really blamiert.


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, da findet jemand den "Reelseat" sehr hübsch.

 Ich fand an der Rute den Rollenhalter besonders auffällig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Nenn es doch einfach Rut-Pod....- und schon ists teutsch



Bischen schöner ist:   *Ruth-Pott* !  :m

Ist dann auch klar Nicht-Fang-Wegwerfen.


----------



## geomas (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, da findet jemand den "Reelseat" sehr hübsch.
> 
> Ich fand an der Rute den Rollenhalter besonders auffällig.



„Hübsch” trended nicht mehr, der Herr von Welt sagt „nice”.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich macht die Entscheidung zwischen Ruten Sinn die für Stationärrolle (engl. spinning reel) bzw. Multirolle (engl. conventional reel) ausgelegt sind. Im Idealfall findet sich dann auch ein spinning/S bzw. casting/conventional/C in der Typbezeichnung. "Spinning" (rod) bedeutet also nicht zwangsweise "Spinnfischen" (bzw. Spinnrute).


Die Worte sind doch brauchbar: 
Stationärrolle u. Multirolle bzw. Multiplikatorrolle.

Mit den Abkürzen S und C kann man leben, wobei das S wenigstens 2mal passt.

Einfacher bildlich wäre auch:
Längsachsenrolle oder Querachsenrolle, beide mit Übersetzungsgetriebe, da die heutzutage fast überall dabei sind. 

Könnte man wie bei den Kondensatoren u.a.
auch als Radialrolle und Achsialrolle bezeichnen. :q
Da haben aber auch viele Schwierigkeiten ...

Da die Rute passend zur Rolle aufgebaut werden muss, kann man die gleich mit benennen, das ist passend.
Multi kennt wohl ziemlich jeder, Statio klinkt ein bischen seltsam, aber Stationäre ist doch gar nicht so schlecht, sogar ein bischen Weltraummäßig (um nicht zu sagen: spacig  )
Lateinisch ist bei sowas auch immer gut.

Also Multi-Rolle, Multi-Rute,  Multi-Kombo (Kombination)
und Stationär-Rolle, Stationär-Rute,  Stationär-Kombo (Kombination)
klingen doch gar nicht schlecht! :m


----------



## el.Lucio (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also Multi-Rolle, Multi-Rute,  Multi-Kombo (Kombination)
> und Stationär-Rolle, Stationär-Rute,  Stationär-Kombo (Kombination)
> klingen doch gar nicht schlecht! :m



Das klingt doch mal brauchbar#6, weil "Baitcaster" (Köderwerfer) sinds doch alle.


----------



## thanatos (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

ich finde die Anglizismen gaaanz tollll - was wären 
 wir ohne sie ;+ ganz normale Deppen die jeder Drops verstehen würde   womöglich noch seinen Senf 
 dazu geben 
 Nee irgend wie will man sich doch von der Masse abheben 
 es gab Zeiten da war französisch _in _und sogar unser hoch verehrter König ( der olle Fritz ) hat mit seinen Kötern nur in dieser Sprache geredet 
 Unsere Gelehrten haben sich des Lateinischen bedient und wenn sie sich für noch klüger hielten des Altgriechischen #c  |kopfkrat also sind wir doch froh darüber das sich die 
 Youtuber ( oder so ) nicht für russisch oder chinesisch entschieden haben


----------



## Gast (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



thanatos schrieb:


> Nee irgend wie will man sich doch von der Masse abheben
> es gab Zeiten da war französisch _in ............._


Hast du dazu mal eine Quelle ?
Möchte ich meiner Frau mal gerne zeigen


----------



## thanatos (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

#c  vielleicht findest du - was deiner Frau gefallen könnte 
       bei   X Hamster |kopfkrat  oder so was ähnlichem |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Hast du dazu mal eine Quelle ?
> Möchte ich meiner Frau mal gerne zeigen



Das kontert sie mit parisern oder der französischen Krankheit


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Am geilsten finde ich immer noch, wenn über die Testkurve bei Ruten schwadroniert wird und dann das Wort "libs" kommt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Bodybag, Carryall, Brollycamp oder (K)Nicknames |supergri wie Pikehunter, Basskiller... schon krass was man alleine hier im Forum schon alles finde .


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Am geilsten finde ich immer noch, wenn über die Testkurve bei Ruten schwadroniert wird und dann das Wort "libs" kommt.



#6 ja da freue mich auch immer - besonders wenn es von
 "Profis" und "Takeldealern" gebraucht wird . :q
 Lb = 1 Pound - etwa 454 g 
 L = Waage p = Pound von lateinischem  Pondo für Gewicht.
 Lbs = mehr als ein Pound.
 Wenn man sich unbedingt fremdsprachlich ausdrücken will
 sollte man schon die Bedeutung kennen |kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



thanatos schrieb:


> #6 ja da freue mich auch immer - besonders wenn es von
> "Profis" und "Takeldealern" gebraucht wird . :q
> Lb = 1 Pound - etwa 454 g
> L = Waage p = Pound von lateinischem  Pondo für Gewicht.
> ...



Und wo kommt das *b* her?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wo kommt das *b* her?



Das b steht bestimmt für bisschen. 

Also l (waage) zeigt b (bisschen) von p (pound)

Dann stimmt die Rechnung wieder ein wenig mehr


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Das l und das b kommen von libra - Waage und das s kommt vom Plural also 1 lb, 2 lbs oder wie der Profi zu sagen pflegt: 1 lib, 2 libs, ...


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Es ging eher um das L für libra und p für pondo bei lb


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Es sie wie es sei -ich jedenfalls find eigentlich nichts übermäßig verwerfliches dabei, wenn man im Sprachgebrauch oder beim lesen (im Kopf) "libs" statt "paunz" sagt- ich weiss natürlich dass das falsch ist.

Überhaupt merke ich, das bestimmte Anglizismen mir leichter über die Lippen gehen als andere -sei es weil sie mit weniger Silben als eine deutsche Zwangsübersetzung auskommen, oder eine gefälligere Wortmelodie haben, oder ein Gerät/Sachverhalt beschreiben, das eben im Deutschen noch nicht da war.
Englische Termini zu benutzen, muss auch nicht immer von Profilierungs- und Geltungsdrang herrühren: Es gibt ja auch Leute, die nur wenige Angelfreunde haben, und meist in englischer Lit oder Viedos rumstöbern- da übernimmt man viele Begriffe ganz automatisch.
Ich bin da ganz undogmatisch- wenn ich bewusst über das "Problem" nachsinnen würde, würde ich vermutlich sagen, das ich persönlich immer den Begriff wähle, der mir auf den Lippen liegt, und den Begriff verschmähe, für den ich mich anstrengen müsste: Ich sag immer noch Blei und nicht Lead, aber Backlead statt Absenkblei...
Sprache ist dynamisch, das gilt auch für Fachsprachen, und das gilt aber auch für den persönlichen Sprachgebrauch. Wir alle benutzen beispielsweise ja ein ganz anderes Vokabular als in unserer Jugend.

 Und die wichtigsten Begriffe sind eh Dingens, Nübsi, machen.
Jetz geh ich ma die Kitchen cleanen. |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> oder wie der Profi zu sagen pflegt: 1 lib, 2 libs, ...


Also ist das latein-english-deutsch Wortschöpfungsgebilde  *libs* samt plurale tantum jetzt verabschiedeter Standard und in die Anglerfachsprache aufgenommen ! :m :q


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und wo kommt das *b* her?



richtig Lb ist die Abkürzung für Libra  #c
 ist im Übrigen nicht auf englischem Mist gewachsen ist die alte Bezeichnung für das altrömische Pfund ( 327,45 g )


----------



## rippi (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Libs ist halt schon korrekt irgendwie. Wenn man heutige romanische Sprachen betrachtet.


----------



## Justsu (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

|good:





Minimax schrieb:


> Es sie wie es sei -ich jedenfalls find eigentlich nichts übermäßig verwerfliches dabei, wenn man im Sprachgebrauch oder beim lesen (im Kopf) "libs" statt "paunz" sagt- ich weiss natürlich dass das falsch ist.
> 
> Überhaupt merke ich, das bestimmte Anglizismen mir leichter über die Lippen gehen als andere -sei es weil sie mit weniger Silben als eine deutsche Zwangsübersetzung auskommen, oder eine gefälligere Wortmelodie haben, oder ein Gerät/Sachverhalt beschreiben, das eben im Deutschen noch nicht da war.
> Englische Termini zu benutzen, muss auch nicht immer von Profilierungs- und Geltungsdrang herrühren: Es gibt ja auch Leute, die nur wenige Angelfreunde haben, und meist in englischer Lit oder Viedos rumstöbern- da übernimmt man viele Begriffe ganz automatisch.
> ...



Very, very good Posting!#6

Leben und leben lassen ist einfach eine tolle Devise!
Und beim Backlead hattest Du mich auch!;-) Vor allem sage ich oft auch noch gesprochen "Backlied", wo es doch "Backläd" heissen müsste. Das ist dann auch keinen deut besser als das auch von mir beschmunzelte "libs"...

Und auch aller besten Dank an thanatos, Du hast mir gerade meinen ersten 45 Pfünder beschert!:vik:

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## geomas (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Mein Hecht-PB: über 1 Yard lang ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Das ist also ein richtiger Jader-Hecht


----------



## Ladi74 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



> Bodybag, Carryall, Brollycamp oder (K)Nicknames |supergri wie Pikehunter, Basskiller... schon krass was man alleine hier im Forum schon alles finde .


Bodybag= "Leichensack"

Das wir immer alles englischer machen müssen, als es ist...


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

tight line


früher reichte petri


----------



## Pinn (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



Jose schrieb:


> tight line
> früher reichte petri


tight line oder TL ist seit Angelurzeiten unter Fliegenfischern üblich, ähnlich wie Petri Heil unter anderen Anglern.
Werner


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Hallo,

tight lines ist in Deutschland erst so in den 1980ern langsam aufgekommen. In den 1970ern hörte ich diesen Gruß gelegentlich im Ausland, in den 1960 überhaupt nicht. Auch heute ist im Deutschen Sprachraum unter Fliegenfischern immer noch Petri Heil der eigentliche Gruß.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Wir brauchen einfach mal was neues ... |kopfkrat

Der Petrus ist irgendwie verbraucht und kommt aus der falschen Veranstaltung, die Fischfangmethode hat sich auch arg verändert.
Der Heil auch so ein Ding, "Sieg Heil" oder dergleichen "Heil ..." ist verbrannt. 

"Gut Fisch!" oder sowas wäre ein passender Anglergruß. 

Oder analog zum Seemannsgruß "Mast- und Schotenbruch" dann vlt. so ein 
"Ruten- und Rollenglühstrumpf" :m


----------



## kingpimpz (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Quick release- ist auch ganz nett...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilhelm (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Quicky ohne release ist mir lieber.


duck un wech bzw. Ducky and wech


----------



## Tommes63 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Rutenbl*ä*nk  #q  Entweder komplett englisch, Rod...    oder Rutenbl*a*nk.

#14





grubenreiner schrieb:


> Mir gehts auf die Nüsse dass für alles neue hippe Namen erfunden werden müssen.


Recht haste, ist nicht nur beim Angeln so.

Bekommt einen besseren Namen > hört sich besser an > liest sich besser > ist logischerweise auch besser.

Dumm nur, daß die Kundschaft blöd genug sein muß, um sich davon beeindrucken zu lassen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Wer wirklich Spaß haben will, der nimmt sich mal einen Angelkatalog und übersetzt mal die Namen, die irgendwelche Werbefuzzis sich für Ruten ausgedacht haben. Von Masschenschlag über Steinschleuderer, wobei dieser Ausdruck im Amerikanischen auch ein Reinigungsgerät für plattierte Gehwege bezeichnet, bis hin zur Gotteslästerung. 

Das ist aber nicht nur auf Ruten beschränkt, kürzlich bin ich über eine Rollenreklame gestolpert, die Rolle hieß zu Deutsch "Biest" #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Quicky ohne release ist mir lieber.


Wieso willst Du da eigentlich bei nichts releasen und relaxen?!? |kopfkrat 


Anbei: Ich schätze Quick ist sogar ein eingetragener Angelrollenname von ehemals volldeutsch DAM.


----------



## Darket (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Besonders faszinierend finde ich ja, wenn Sachen aus Uropas Zeiten mit einem englischen Begriff versehen werden und dann plötzlich wieder hip sind. Hab neulich nen Artikel über "Spoons" gelesen und erst eine ganze Weile später fiel mir dann auf, dass der Autor das absolut revolutionäre Konzept des Angelns mit Blinker vorstellte.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Hallo,

ja, manchmal ist es einfach grauenhaft #d .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Mach einfach das Wurfspiegelmetall draus, und lass das mal die Anglikaner rückübersetzen, 
damit die auch Spaß haben ...  

Im Notfall hilft sogar immer der eindeutigste deutsche und zentraleuropäische Dialekt: Platt.

Ich habe aber in der Tat Spoons aus echten Silberteelöffeln, allerdings spökeln die mehr als dass sie spuhnen, aber immerhin selbstgemacht. :q


----------



## PAFischer (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Blinker ist aber auch leicht zu verwechseln.

Ich sehe schon Horden von Junganglern statt Mercedessternen, Blinker von den Autos rupfen und an die Schnur montieren. :q


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Blinker ist aber auch leicht zu verwechseln.
> 
> Ich sehe schon Horden von Junganglern statt Mercedessternen, Blinker von den Autos rupfen und an die Schnur montieren. :q



Dann warte erst mal ab, was los ist, wenn die Jungangler  „Spinner” als Köder entdecken ;-)


----------



## Darket (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Als jemand, der seinen Lebensunterhalt im Rahmen der Psychiatrie bestreitet, weckt das geradezu existenzielle Ängste.


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

rigs, egal welche
früher hieß das spürangeln.


----------



## RedHead (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

die germanizismen wie Stachelritter, Zettis, "am Band" usw. gehen mir aber mind. genauso auf den Wecker...


----------



## Bobster (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*



RedHead schrieb:


> die germanizismen wie Stachelritter, Zettis, "am Band" usw. gehen mir aber mind. genauso auf den Wecker...



|good: Da stimme ich Dir aber so was von zu.

 ..............abgemetert.................|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Lieblings-unnötigen Anglizismen im Angelvokabular*

Die andere Möglichkeit mit den Perciformes und 	Percoidei hat die Schulausbildung aber nun maximal unbeliebt gemacht und grundgründlich verbaut.

Stachelritter finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, wenn Du alle Rückennadelpiekser in eins behandeln willst. 
Stachelflosser siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stachelflosser
ist sogar biologisch korrekt.

Vlt. ist nun dank dem Hexer der "Rittersporn" ja einen Schritt beliebter.


----------

